# Guarianthe aurantiaca 'Jean' AM/AOS



## naoki (Apr 17, 2017)

I think bullsie hasn't been ST for a while, but I got this from her about a year ago. Just in case she happens to stop by here. Thank you, bullsie!

It is originally a division from Troy Meyers (MC499). Other than that I don't know the history of 'Jean'. It is still recovering from the transition, but I like orange flowers!




Guarianthe aurantiaca on Flickr




Guarianthe aurantiaca on Flickr




Guarianthe aurantiaca on Flickr


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2017)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 17, 2017)

good colour


----------



## abax (Apr 17, 2017)

It's a WOW color!


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 18, 2017)

that is great


----------



## JAB (Apr 18, 2017)

Striking!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 18, 2017)

I like the color, but wonder at the reason for it getting an AM. Great plant to grow as a specimen if you've got the space.


----------



## naoki (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes, I also wonder why it is AM/AOS, too (well, to be honest, I don't care too much about the artificial AOS standard). But I admit that the pseudobulbs became smaller due to the transition last year. So hopefully, it will become stronger soon.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 19, 2017)

A nice one !!!! Jean


----------



## naoki (Apr 14, 2018)

It is quite a bit better this year (10+9 flowers instead of 5), and pseudobulbs back to normal sizes.




Guarianthe aurantiaca on Flickr




Guarianthe aurantiaca on Flickr




Guarianthe aurantiaca on Flickr


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 14, 2018)

Much happier looking plant! Nice job.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 15, 2018)

much better


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2018)

Cool, good job!


----------



## fibre (Apr 16, 2018)

Bravo!


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 16, 2018)

Beautiful flowers Jean. My Cattleya Chit Chat Tangerine is also in flowers at this moment.


----------



## naoki (Apr 16, 2018)

Thank you all, I hope it will keep doing better!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2018)

Very lovely!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 17, 2018)

Lovely color !!!! Jean


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh wow! The color is fantastic!


----------



## blondie (Apr 19, 2018)

Lovely species can makes a stunning specimen if you have the space, but makes mesmile when I see them in bloom.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2018)

So now we are seeing why the award!


----------

